# My New R33 GT-R



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Just got my freshly imported R33 GT-R.


The cars mostly standard, apart from coilovers, bigger rad and the exhaust.
Still needs a good wash, as you can see (or can't see) the exhaust is completely black 


Let me know what you guys reckon?



Oh and does a anyone recognise what model wheels these are by TechnoMagnesio?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Very clean looks great man, Congrats


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

Very Clean!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Looking good, enjoy


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

very nice, give me some time and ill be posting up mine. But very nice.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

JUst a quick question...How did u manage to get the car in the garage and get out again???? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Have only moved the car in and out a few times, and always need guidance when parking it in. Garages on new houses are really small, but just big enough for me skyline. Once my insurance starts, it'll just be on the driveway. Was going to service it today, but the weather is pants...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice, and the wheels look really nice and different


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

OK know what to car to look out for


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i want your headlights lol

looks mint that!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Talk about a tight squeez!


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Simmie- Will see you around! Are you from around Gloucester?

ROB_GTR - Why is it that you want my headlights?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

prob cos they are xenons


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

The lights look standard to me, on a side note I can see how you get the car in the garage, thing is, how do you then get out of the car!


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Had to wedge something soft between the door and the wall and squeeze out. Oh and it helps being a fairly skinny guy!

The lights are standard. If anything one of the lenses has a bad seal, and the other one looks like the plastic has gone brittle and started to crack over time.

Here's some new pic's of the car:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Vips said:


> Garages on new houses are really small,


You sure it's not a storage shed? Dang, the Germans build some tiny garages as well...I'm used to nothing less than a 2 1/2 car American style garage...I dont get it...:chairshot :chairshot 

Good looking R-33!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dude....











Now I'm not really up on the laws of physics etc but even with stuff against the wall surely you musta crawled out the boot

Ad

p.s Nice car btw


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Ad- LOL! To be honest, the picture does make it look a lot tighter than it actually was  But that adds to the kool factor of the photograph.

Psd1 - It's a new build house, so the garages are barely useable, but this was just for security when I first bought the car.

Need to find out how to set up the 5Zigen coilover's with the new wheels, then have it all aligned properly!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice gtr very clean 
build a bigger garage lol


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks like new.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Cheers guys. It's all complimentary of Serious Performance products!


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Vips said:


> Simmie- Will see you around! Are you from around Gloucester?



yep as the tag says .... yeah yu saw me on my daily trek to work

you up for a meet next week ... Theres about 14 of us so far ( all skylines of course - But Nissans are welcome S15/14/ etc ) PM for details


----------

